# F I S H bag



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what kind of fish bag do you guys use. 

are Polar Bear coolers/bags any good?> 

saw a few at the outcast sale (different brand), but the zipper felt kinda funny / hard to close etc.... so I just passed on that one...or maybe I missed a deal and should've go me one... what do you guys use besides your regular plastic cooler.



I have a PA btw.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a cfs fish bag. All stainless hardware to mount. I also use a bag cooler sometimes but it is mostly for beverages.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

that looks pretty cool. can you stash a king easy on that one? does it have a liner meaning that you can keep ice secure aside from the fish?


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

I use a PresicionPAK YakCatch bag. They are pretty cheap on amazon and it has worked great for me. I have not had it out for more than about 5 hours but when I got back the freezer packs I put in there (they little plasitc gel things you freeze for coolers) where still 75% or more frozen. 

I use the clips that come attached to the bag and clip them to the bungee that holds down the front hatch. Then I put a bungee around the front handle and clipped the rear bag clips to it. It has worked great with fish in it coming through the surf. I flipped a week or so ago coming in and it didn't come loos at all.

There is a pic in a thread I started a few lines down.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Throw back the kings and you wont need a fish bag, at least that was my solution lol.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

JD I know what you are saying and I am with ya. too much mercury, and so... bla bla...love the small ones don't get me wrong.. one king a season is not too bad after all.... However...most of the kings i catch are donations to people I know....and they love it...i give flounder away as well and so other fish when i know i wont eat it. I eat my fish the same day for the most part btw... still need a fish bag to accomodate a big ass mango snapper one day....lol...

saw your fish the other day...how do you do it man....


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I use gel packs or frozen water bottles they last about 6 hours in the summer. No insulation but the bag is 42" long and 7" tall so it can hold alot of fish. I have put a limit of 5-12lb sheepshead in it they fit fine!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I carry a big cooler on the back of my outback, forget the exact size though. Its big enough to keep a small king in it with just the tail sticking out. I bring bungee straps to bungee the lid down in that instance. Its big enough to handle up to four big snapper. It will even hold a decent mahi as the mahi fold pretty easily.

For the tournament I froze a few gallon jugs of water and put them in my hull and shoved the kings down there. They kept cold enough to where they were edible and I caught them around seven in the morning and didnt get off the beach until after four.

Oh, and if youre giving flounder away put me in line.

I cant figure them out. I did catch some nice ones last winter on some near sure stuff out in the Gulf but I cant catch them in the bays/sound.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used the insulated cooler bags before - they worked well but the liners were thin and not fin/teeth-proof. 

BTW, Polar Bear coolers are excellent - the liners are tough and they are very well insulated. I have a 24 can cooler that goes everywhere - grocery store, beach, etc and a 12 can cooler for my drinks on the yak.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

jd7.62 said:


> throw back the kings and you wont need a fish bag, at least that was my solution lol.


lol


----------



## Serena (Oct 16, 2013)

I use the best and largely sold Norchill insulated soft sided coolers bags. I like to use and recommend others because of its DualTemp Liners which are specially designed to outlive your activities. It consist of a 100% A grade polyethylene external skin with a non staining, non odor absorbing, impact resistant food grade internal liner. It is perfect for anything you want to keep hot, cold, dry, or undamaged. It preserves the kept food for long period, even for couple of days.It isuncture resistantLeak proofFully insulatedSoft and foldableIt is made available in different size and is easy to port anywhere as is light in weight. You can choose the one that suits your requirements.I would also like to share its link with you which will be helpful to you to choose the best.http://www.norchillcoolers.com/Norchill coolers also deal in Cooler Bag and Cool Bags.


----------

